# Anyone from Scotland UK?



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just a quick check


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mind me asking where abouts?


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Glasgow, yourself?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to move to Scotland or Ireland. Anyone wanna let me shack up with them? Haha.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I want to move to Scotland or Ireland. Anyone wanna let me shack up with them? Haha.


the shed out my back garden is going free. :lol


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

TopDawgENT said:


> the shed out my back garden is going free. :lol


Awesome lol wouldn't mind living in a shed tbh especially at no charge


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a spare bedroom funnily enough lol

I live in moray near Elgin


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Awesome lol wouldn't mind living in a shed tbh especially at no charge


its yours, u can even steal my wifi :b


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

CEB32 said:


> I have a spare bedroom funnily enough lol
> 
> I live in moray near Elgin


The nice part of Scotland


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

I would say thats the west coast, if you can cope with the midges. But its nice enough here. I prefer the quiet life ;-)


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm in fife for a few months


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

you traveling?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

yeep


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

nightwalker said:


> yeep


Where are u from originally? How u liking, or disliking :lol Scotland.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I want to go there*

Been to Wales a lot. Not Ireland yet

Been boating near Bude island. I might be wrong...


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

twitchy666 said:


> Been to Wales a lot. Not Ireland yet
> 
> Been boating near Bude island. I might be wrong...


Bude island? Not sure about that, but i grew up about 30 miles from Bude


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

TopDawgENT said:


> Where are u from originally? How u liking, or disliking :lol Scotland.


From the US
I love Scotland, friendliest ppl I've ever met!!


----------

